# Looks like Opera wasn't correctly installed



## c083d4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi. I've just installed FreeBSD 9.1 from the CD on a VMware virtual machine... I did this:
`# pkg_add -rv xorg`
`# pkg_add -rv icewm`

Then I created a .xinitrc file inside /root, so I can start icewm-session with startx. Finally I opened an xterm window and tried to install Opera: `# pkg_add -rv opera`. I didn't see any errors during installation, but now when I type `opera` in xterm it just says command not found...

Please help!


----------



## c083d4 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd also like to know what parameter I should use with pkg_add to store the downloaded packages and respective dependencies in the current directory.


----------



## c083d4 (Jul 19, 2013)

My fault. I made a complete reinstall, and this time while trying to install Opera again I  noticed some plugins were missing... To install Opera you need to: `# pkg_add -rv gstreamer-plugins-vp8 gstreamer-plugins-good gstreamer-plugins-ogg gstreamer-plugins-theora gstreamer-plugins-vorbis opera`.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 19, 2013)

Funny. I would have guessed opera wasn't found in your $PATH. Maybe a rehash(1) before calling `opera &` in an xterm(1)?

--chris


----------



## c083d4 (Jul 19, 2013)

After installing all the plugins I also managed to install Opera, it's working just fine 

I have a doubt: If I want to download and install X.Org on machine x, and then copy the file to a pendrive so I can install it on another machine without using Internet, is `pkg_add -Krv xorg` enough? Or am I missing something? Because the file I obtain, xorg.tbz, is only 4.5 KB...


----------



## Beastie (Jul 19, 2013)

The xorg.tbz file you have is just the "meta port" for X.Org. It's like a port that groups all the required applications, libraries, documentation, etc.

And yes, you're missing every single one of these dependencies.

If you extract the file with `tar xf xorg.tbz` and view the +CONTENTS file, every line starting with a *@pkgdep* references a dependency name and its version. With proper text processing (and optionally, shell scripting) you could create a complete list of all Xorg dependencies by extracting these names, then appending the .tbz extension and prepending a proper FTP path, e.g.

```
@pkgdep [highlight]xorg-docs-1.6,1[/highlight]
@comment DEPORIGIN:x11/xorg-docs
@pkgdep [highlight]xineramaproto-1.2.1[/highlight]
@comment DEPORIGIN:x11/xineramaproto
@pkgdep [highlight]xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1[/highlight]
@comment DEPORIGIN:x11/xf86vidmodeproto
@pkgdep [highlight]xf86miscproto-0.9.3[/highlight]
@comment DEPORIGIN:x11/xf86miscproto
[...]
```
becomes

```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/xorg-docs-1.6,1.tbz
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/xineramaproto-1.2.1.tbz
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1.tbz
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/All/xf86miscproto-0.9.3.tbz
[...]
```


----------



## c083d4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------

